
Industrial Espionage Is More Effective Than R&D - kloob
https://hbr.org/2016/11/industrial-espionage-is-more-effective-than-rd
======
agjacobson
This article had a certain amount of childishness to it.

"The usual suspects would be Russia, Iran, and maybe even China." Even China?
The article pertains more to China than to any other country.

Which model of System 360?

